# Has anyone been able to get a job of choice in Perth ?



## sarika.mendiratta (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi to all of those in Perth, 

Has anyone got a job of their choice and in Perth currently, it seems tht it is a necessity to do an odd job here to survive . 
But doing those kinds of jobs are not possible for everyone even if they pay u enough to pay ur bills .. 
In Perth since a month already bit no hope of getting a job soon .. 

Wht to do ? Any Suggestions 

Thanks


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

sarika.mendiratta said:


> Hi to all of those in Perth,
> 
> Has anyone got a job of their choice and in Perth currently, it seems tht it is a necessity to do an odd job here to survive .
> But doing those kinds of jobs are not possible for everyone even if they pay u enough to pay ur bills ..
> ...


Hi Sarika,

All my friends in Australia say it takes atleast 2-3 months to get a job. 

You should keep trying hard for atleast 2 more months, and worry about taking up odd-jobs only after 3 months are over.

I know it is difficult, but keep trying! '

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Its not just on the person being tired of trying - its also on the paying-the-bills, one might need to look into alternatives when your saving are just drying up with no source adding into it!

What field are you in? Like if you are in IT you can go for odd jobs related to IT - data entry/call center - which are odd jobs, no doubt - but not entirely unrelated to field. Again, I am just saying this from what all I have read in the forum.
May you are blessed with the job of your choice soon enough so that you dont have to think about odd ones. Best of luck!


----------



## sarika.mendiratta (Mar 12, 2013)

superm said:


> Its not just on the person being tired of trying - its also on the paying-the-bills, one might need to look into alternatives when your saving are just drying up with no source adding into it!
> 
> What field are you in? Like if you are in IT you can go for odd jobs related to IT - data entry/call center - which are odd jobs, no doubt - but not entirely unrelated to field. Again, I am just saying this from what all I have read in the forum.
> May you are blessed with the job of your choice soon enough so that you dont have to think about odd ones. Best of luck!


Hey Superm , 

Thanks so much for ur wishes dear . 
U r absolutely right , when your savings are drying up which are in rupees and you are spending in dollars , you are left wid no choice. 

My hubby is in Perth and he is in IT sector nd been there for a mnth already .. he is nt even getting lucky in jobs like data entry etc . Really need everyone's wishes as he is planning to come back in anotnher week if he is nt successful in getting a job of his choice .. 

Fingers crossed ) 

Thnks


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey Sarika..
1 month is too less a time to get a job in Perth.. tell ur hubby to stay on for few more weeks..something good will surely come thru..IT jobs in Perth r a bit hard to get..


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sarika.mendiratta said:


> Hey Superm ,
> 
> Thanks so much for ur wishes dear .
> U r absolutely right , when your savings are drying up which are in rupees and you are spending in dollars , you are left wid no choice.
> ...


Agree with Katy - although anything can not be done if savings are low - but in a place like Perth, or even mel/sydney - not everyone gets job in a month time! Should have planned out for a bit more savings if possible; b'coz even hiring process takes 2-3 weeks.


----------



## sarika.mendiratta (Mar 12, 2013)

I know 1 mnth is very less time to find job anywhere .. even in India .. Finances are nt an issue but sitting idle widout work is very difficult ..




superm said:


> Agree with Katy - although anything can not be done if savings are low - but in a place like Perth, or even mel/sydney - not everyone gets job in a month time! Should have planned out for a bit more savings if possible; b'coz even hiring process takes 2-3 weeks.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Finding job in itself is full time job. You need to search for the ones you can apply - then tailor your resume/cover letter for each one of them - keep track of what/where applied with what version of resume/cover letter.
Preparing for the chance you get to convert call to offer. This is not sitting idle! This is too much hard work - I know you need to be motivated at all times or this can be very frustrating - but when you gotta do it, you gotta do it!
Convince him to not give up so soon - if saving is not an issue - would suggest to not take up odd jobs also if that's the case - as finding job, as mentioned, can not be done along with some other fix hour duty!

Hope he gets there soon - best of luck!


----------

